# opinions on methyl 1 test



## jodenem99 (Mar 24, 2012)

hello all, just wondered what peoples thoughts where about the effectiveness of m1t, in comparison to injectable test c or test e .. thank you


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 24, 2012)

Very strong. Not for everyone. Great gains but prepare for sweating, fever, headache, etc. And you don`t need a lot. I only run 10 mgs a day.


----------



## littlekev (Mar 24, 2012)

Their nothing alike.... test e and test c are similar, however M1t is a methylated 1-testosterone. M1t is far more effective for fast gains in strength and size but its also poison to your liver. 3-4 weeks is the longest m1t should be cycled. Read up man comparing them isnt realistic.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 24, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Their nothing alike.... test e and test c are similar, however M1t is a methylated 1-testosterone. M1t is far more effective for fast gains in strength and size but its also poison to your liver. 3-4 weeks is the longest m1t should be cycled. Read up man comparing them isnt realistic.



Yes. I neglected to say that. I only reviewed what m1t is and didn`t compare. Apples to elephants. Test c/e is smooth over time and makes you feel great and helps with gains. M1t gives quick power and size but makes you feel like shit.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

M1T is a beast.. but it's not a replacement for Test.. rather, should be paired with it.  I plan on getting some when you know who opens up shop.  Haven't had legit M1T in years.


----------



## jodenem99 (Mar 24, 2012)

so if someone had low test ..this wouldnt help ,like test c ..   i take it this is more compareable to something like superdrol .. i do read alot on this site was just looking for peoples personal experience with this .. thanks for the imput


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 24, 2012)

jodenem99 said:


> so if someone had low test ..this wouldnt help ,like test c .. i take it this is more compareable to something like superdrol .. i do read alot on this site was just looking for peoples personal experience with this .. thanks for the imput



M1t is superdrol`s pissed off grandfather. It not only takes your ball when it goes in his yard, it punctures it in front of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deity (Mar 24, 2012)

M1T is my all time favourite steroid. It should always be pared with a form of test. Stuff totally kills my sex drive and is the only steroid that does. Other than that it makes you strong, really fucking strong and adds muscle to your body that makes you look unbelievably different over just a short period of time. But it is hell on your internal organs.


----------



## atlas114 (May 14, 2012)

^ That sounds great
Bump for more experiences.
Saw some studys saying SD wrecked lipids worse than M1T.


----------



## nby (May 14, 2012)

Thought I had some of this lying around.. this give you much bloat?


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

Promatrix m1t was my first oral cycle. Very effective. Never got unbearable sides on it. Prob a close fav to phera. Phera has more of a "feel good" aspect to it but m1t was amazing, even at 10-20 mgs.


----------



## fsoe (May 14, 2012)

M1T is the strongest compound I have ever run period - 10-15 mg a day for 4 weeks will blow your mind - Gave me incredible strength gains and incredible back pumps, the only compound that forced me to cut my workout short - It is strong but don't know that I would ever run it again --- It is very toxic and you have got to really take care of your liver and kidneys on it 
- Also made me very lethargic -


----------



## teezhay (May 14, 2012)

OP, I've heard M1T can produce some pretty brutal sides in some users, but that it is ultimately a highly effective oral compound. It seems like those who like M1T really love it, and prefer it well over dbol or drol.



SFW said:


> Promatrix m1t was my first oral cycle. Very effective. Never got unbearable sides on it. Prob a close fav to phera. Phera has more of a "feel good" aspect to it but m1t was amazing, even at 10-20 mgs.



Damn, I want to try phera so badly! Some users report a sustained feeling of "euphoria" while on it, with some awesome gains. GP is the only big UGL I know of that produces M1T, and I've recently seen GP sdrol crop up from various sources. It would be so awesome if they started producing phera as well, and I could finally try it.


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

jodenem99 said:


> hello all, just wondered what peoples thoughts where about the effectiveness of m1t, in comparison to injectable test c or test e .. thank you


You are comparing apples to oranges bro...  M1T is very potent at 20-30mg/day, and is a 17a methylated compound, not an esterified compound... you can't really compare the two...  
if you are thinking about a single compound cycle and wondering if you should do M1T or test c or e... you should do none of the above(because you haven't done nearly enough research to even understand what is what... you need to learn SOMETHING about what you are putting in your body before doing so)


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

nby said:


> Thought I had some of this lying around.. this give you much bloat?


DAMN!!! 25 mg m1t tabs.... holy shit!!! 1/2 of one of those twice daily will do the trick!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

teezhay said:


> OP, I've heard M1T can produce some pretty brutal sides in some users, but that it is ultimately a highly effective oral compound. It seems like those who like M1T really love it, and prefer it well over dbol or drol.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I want to try phera so badly! Some users report a sustained feeling of "euphoria" while on it, with some awesome gains. GP is the only big UGL I know of that produces M1T, and I've recently seen GP sdrol crop up from various sources. It would be so awesome if they started producing phera as well, and I could finally try it.


I thought phera sucked....just sayin


----------



## nby (May 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> DAMN!!! 25 mg m1t tabs.... holy shit!!! 1/2 of one of those twice daily will do the trick!



Haha the guy recommended I take 50-100mg/day.. I knew better


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 14, 2012)

Can you sell me 15 of thoose pills  lol good enough for 30 day cycle lol


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

nby said:


> Thought I had some of this lying around.. this give you much bloat?


Anyone else notice the bottle toward the bottom of the pic in the middle with the green thingamagig on it that's Labeled "Porn"....?

I must try this...


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

What is that stuff nby?


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> I thought phera sucked....just sayin



Where'd you get phera, bro?


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

I thought phera sucked too, but I ran the PH I don't know if there is any other form. I didn't really see much from it although I loved the old epi/tren PH stack.


----------



## nby (May 15, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Anyone else notice the bottle toward the  bottom of the pic in the middle with the green thingamagig on it that's  Labeled "Porn"....?
> 
> I must try this...






Hate4TheWeak said:


> What is that stuff nby?




Porn stack. 20mg cialis, 100mg viagra, 25mg dapoxetine (stalls ejaculation)


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

nby said:


> Porn stack. 20mg cialis, 100mg viagra, 25mg dapoxetine (stalls ejaculation)



Good God!!  I would have stretch marks on my dick after using that!!!  that don't give you a headache?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Where'd you get phera, bro?


Got it before the ban went down and held onto it for a couple years lol...


JCBourne said:


> I thought phera sucked too, but I ran the PH I don't know if there is any other form. I didn't really see much from it although I loved the old epi/tren PH stack.


Thank you! Everyone says how great it was, I felt like total shit on it and didn't see much gains wise at all. You can still get epi/havoc.. I love that shit too, probably my all time favorite oral. Never tried the tren though.


nby said:


> Porn stack. 20mg cialis, 100mg viagra, 25mg dapoxetine (stalls ejaculation)


Whoa!! I'm guessing it's pretty effective lol... I might have to check that shit out!

Have you murdered anyone with your penis on it?


----------



## nby (May 15, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Whoa!! I'm guessing it's pretty effective lol... I might have to check that shit out!
> 
> Have you murdered anyone with your penis on it?



Yeah gotta have that stuff around for the occasional threesome or so lol


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

nby said:


> Porn stack. 20mg cialis, 100mg viagra, 25mg dapoxetine (stalls ejaculation)



With as much HCG as I'm blasting right now, I lose two pounds every time I ejaculate.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

nby said:


> Yeah gotta have that stuff around for the occasional threesome or so lol


Damn I'm gonna look into that... Don't think I need it but it couldn't hurt, it could but that would just be funny anyways so..


----------

